# Anyone on here an Allstate agent?



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

or have one to recommend? Needing to write up some insurance. Drop me a PM.



Thanks,



Hall


----------



## kelly1 (Oct 1, 2007)

Bernie Bellard in Gulf Breeze. Great guy. His number 932-8311


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

well, big shafteroni for me!! Can't find anyone to insure b/c the house is on pilings. Finally got someone from State Farm going to see if they can work something up through Citizens, the state run program. Anybody have experience with it?





Hmmm...may have to move this into one of the other forums.


----------



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

Hey man, 

Have you talked to a St. John's agent? Several of us have switched to them, they are highly rated, any rates are (were?) WAY better! Do a search, there have been several threads on this subject! Good luck!


----------



## 3boys (Oct 2, 2007)

Christina Miller on 9 mile road 479-2144. She is great!!!!! Ask Jud at outcast how much she saved him.


----------



## Drainage Girl (Jun 15, 2008)

I would call Angie Batten with Allstate (Gulf Breeze-(850) 932-8855) She can get you quotes for St Johns, St James, Allstate, Citizens and others. Great resource and she doesn't care if you write a policy with them or not. Very Helpful.


----------



## freespool50 (Sep 29, 2007)

> *Drainage Girl (6/16/2008)*I would call Angie Batten with Allstate (Gulf Breeze-(850) 932-8855) She can get you quotes for St Johns, St James, Allstate, Citizens and others. Great resource and she doesn't care if you write a policy with them or not. Very Helpful.


ditto on that.


----------

